# Dual Hybrid I6SW 6.5 inch Subs



## jbcon (Feb 15, 2010)

Since I didn't really find a whole ton of information on these speakers when I first got them, nor did I find much in the way of reviews on them, beyond from those who built super exotic TL style enclosures. I thought I would offer my two cents for anyone who might be considering the same route.

The speakers are Hybrid Audio's cheaper Imagine series 6.5-inch subwoofers, yes I said six and a half inch sub. Sounds crazy, but these things rock in the right box.

The car is a 2002 Mercedes SLK, and like many other cars (i.e. Miata, Z3/Z4, Boxster and others) there isn't a whole lot of room for sub systems in these cars, especially if you want to maintain useable trunk space.

First off I will say, one of these little jewels is amazing by itself, two is epic.

My original system had a single one installed in the passenger footwell of the car in a custom .4 cubic foot box, ported and tuned to 35 hz. It blew me away, and although it didn't have the same output as a larger 10-inch sub, it had the depth and foundation of a 10inch sub.









On music like Jazz and country this sub really shines, even with bass heavy songs and some rap and R&B it does pretty well. But again I felt the output was down on what I might have gotten out of a 10inch sub, but what 10inch sub can you fit in the floor of such a car with not real loss of foot room.

I actually decided to try two when I bought a pair of used drivers from a friend. This had me looking at new possibilities and at one point I even considered three of them, but my current amp was not stable below 2 ohms and I didn't want to wire them in series.








So now I have two of these in a custom box where my spare tire use to be. It is .71 cubic feet and is tuned to about 38 hz and these puppies are really amazing. Having had multiply 12inch subs in previous cars I can say that the output both in volume and frequency is up there with the best 12's. They really do impress and offer some options for those who might not have the space for fullsized woofers.

Yes, one could fit a slim sided 10 or 12 in the same sized box and space, but would it sound this good? I can't say, I am more than happy with the setup and when I tell people that there isn't a driver in the whole car larger than 6.5 inches they can't believe it. 

I know all of this stuff is subjective, but I didn't find a whole lot of information out there on these subs and thought I would share my experience. You results may vary, but I am running 260 watts to each sub in a .71 cubic foot box and they sound awesome and have yet to bottom out or sound as if they are over powered.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

You have some nice install ideas and skills!

Every midrange I used from hat was great but now you make me want to experiment!


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Great review and install. Like Legend said, ideas are flowing. Thank you.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ThreeMan said:


> Great review and install. Like Legend said, ideas are flowing. Thank you.


Read some of Patrick Batemen's threads on here and you will further look into multiple subs.


----------

